# انظمة التكييف المركزي وتطبيقاتها ( pdf ) مع الرسوم التوضيحية



## طالب الحكمة (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ....عمالقة التكييف والتبريد 
هنا ادرجت ملف لاانظمة التكييف المركزي وتطبيقاتها وطبعا عندي نفس المحاضرات لمواضيع اخرى مختلفة مثل الصيانة واجهزة السيطرة فاذا عجبكم هذا الملف حتى ادز الباقي واني بالخدمة .
مهندس احمد من العراق :85:

انظمة التكييف المركزي وتطبيقاتها.pdf​


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك أخي الكريم 
ويمكنك الأطلاع على الرابط التالي 
والأستفادة من الكتب الموجوده 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176308.html


----------



## محمد البحطيطى (24 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لمجهودك أخي الكريم
ياريت تكمل
*


----------



## amr fathy (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أبو شهاب


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agzezo (25 يونيو 2010)

شكر لمجهودك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## SOLO-206 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يونيو 2010)

اهلا بكم 
مجهود مشكور يبشر بالخير 
و الخير في امة محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم الي يوم الدين
ونتطلع للمزيد 
و نشوفك متميز باذن الله


----------



## Eng1fadi (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وبوركتم


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم أبو شهاب الورد
يا ريت الباقي همين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samy m (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ليلو كوم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جازاك الله كل الخير اخي من العراق


----------



## SALAHEDDIN86 (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العراقي99 (1 يناير 2011)

تسلم اخي .................


----------



## محب الحرمين (1 يناير 2011)

بصراحة الملف ما شاء الله جميل وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## عادل 1980 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## لؤي الصناعة (1 يناير 2011)

زاك الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2011)

طالب الحكمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ....عمالقة التكييف والتبريد
> هنا ادرجت ملف لاانظمة التكييف المركزي وتطبيقاتها وطبعا عندي نفس المحاضرات لمواضيع اخرى مختلفة مثل الصيانة واجهزة السيطرة فاذا عجبكم هذا الملف حتى ادز الباقي واني بالخدمة .
> مهندس احمد من العراق :85:


و الله يا باشا يبقى كتر الف خيرك 
قلت اللى ف ضميرك


----------



## حيدراكرم (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي أبو شهاب
أخوك أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## محمود33 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=200351#ixzz0ie6S7mwb

اهلا بكم 
مجهود مشكور يبشر بالخير 
و الخير في امة محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم الي يوم الدين
ونتطلع للمزيد 
و نشوفك متميز باذن الله


----------



## محمود33 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=200351#ixzz1dAlj3Yjm

*اهلا بكم 
مجهود مشكور يبشر بالخير 
و الخير في امة محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم الي يوم الدين
ونتطلع للمزيد 
و نشوفك متميز باذن الله*​


----------



## islam khattab (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## أحمد الخيكاني (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أستاذنا الجليل وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## hany khamees (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بديع (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي المهندس احمد على الملف ومايحتويه من معلومات مفيدة وبارك الله مسعاك


----------



## علاء المشني (15 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم... الملف جدا مفيد.


----------



## great_love (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## engkfa (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا 
ويارب تكون فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك أخي الكريم


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mokh (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## مرتضى العقرب (12 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل وحماك اللة ورعاك


----------



## savioo (18 يناير 2012)

بجد اجمد موقع هندسي


----------



## ASHRAF100 (18 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## hussam5 (20 يناير 2012)

احسنت.................................................................


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## maspero (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhadi wadhabooba (20 يناير 2012)

مجهود كبير في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## nofal (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

بارك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه فيك وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمار (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن كتاب Air conditioning and Refrigeration hand book مع الشكر لجهودكم الطيبةز


----------



## عمران احمد (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و فقك الله الى ما يحب و يرضاه و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## اسامة اشرى (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير ...*​


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ، ومجهود رائع


----------



## drmady (5 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكورين 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (15 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وانشاء الله الفائدة للجميع


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (15 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نمرالدين (15 مايو 2012)

*تحية*

 سلمت يمينك ورحم الله والديك ​


----------



## nofal (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hado (17 مايو 2012)

شكراااا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## hany27 (18 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (19 مايو 2012)

*مشكور اخي الكريم *​


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (19 مايو 2012)

*مشكور اخي الكريم بوركتم و وفقتم لكل خير*​


----------



## mechanic power (19 مايو 2012)

الله الموفق


----------



## drmady (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdelrahim (20 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (20 مايو 2012)

*احسنت نتمنى لك التميز الدائم*


----------



## sharief (18 يوليو 2012)

شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكر


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (19 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير ...*


----------



## عمر جودة (20 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alarefmohamed (20 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## احسان الشبل (21 يوليو 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------



## حمدي النمر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله بكم


----------



## humam ihsan (5 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AmrTottos (5 نوفمبر 2012)

1000 shokr


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك و مشكوووور


----------



## حمدي النمر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل طيب جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr_yossf (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## amr_yossf (6 ديسمبر 2012)

solenoid valve نرجو الافادة من


----------



## goodman2019 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احسنت اخي العزيز بارك الله وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## بلال جهاد (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عاشت ايديك مهندس أحمد


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك


----------



## amani66 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهودات


----------



## مستريورك (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا الغالي مع التحية والتقديرر


----------



## عباس غوبر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس-13 (28 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## المهندس-13 (28 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حمدي النمر (30 يناير 2013)

*شكرا اخي المهندس احمد على الملف ومايحتويه من معلومات مفيدة وبارك الله مسعاك*


----------



## احمد البكة (30 يناير 2013)

شكرا مهندس احمد بارك الله بيك على المعلومات اخوك مهندس احمد من العراق ايظا


----------



## ابوبكر عوض مصطفى (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abdelsalamn (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رنا نهاد (10 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر للمجهود


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (13 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## am2mels (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ahmad ala'a (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mechanic power (7 يونيو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد طاهر سليمان (11 يونيو 2013)

ِشكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## SAHEBMISR (12 يونيو 2013)

شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## احمد مناحي (13 يونيو 2013)

تسلم ياأستاذ احمد ورحم الله والديك


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله جميعاً كل خير


----------



## fadhash (16 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## saman (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك وتؤجر بقدرها فالدنيا والاخره


----------



## المهندس بشار هاشم (16 أغسطس 2013)

جعله اللع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد داود (16 أغسطس 2013)

الف رحمة على والديك


----------



## muqdad (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedatefbaza (4 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## A/C (7 أبريل 2014)

عاشت ايدك يا فخر العراقين


----------



## Nile Man (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (7 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hmsa anwar (4 يونيو 2014)

شكرا ليك


----------



## Nile Man (4 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور عليك و يبارك فيك


----------



## زهراء التميمي (16 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 ديسمبر 2014)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي طالب الحكمة وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد سالم موسى (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## raef radwan (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس البريماني (1 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## أفتحر أني مصري (5 يناير 2015)

مجهود رائع


----------



## اسعد العبادي (6 يناير 2015)

شكرا ع الجهود الطيبه


----------



## ibrahim abdel sala (11 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## احمدالأسدي (30 يوليو 2016)

مشكوووووور جاري التنزيل


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (2 يناير 2020)

بوركت يمينك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (2 يناير 2020)

جزاك الله خير


----------

